# Valentino Shoes



## randr21

I know we have a shoe ref library and a separate shoe Q&A thread, but we dont have a chatty one with sharing pics of new Valentino shoe purchases or shoes you're wearing in general. I know bc I couldn't find one.

I've seen ppl ask if RS are still popular. I must say, every time I see a sale, Valentino shoes, esp RS, are the first to go, so I think they've become classics by now. Valentino does come up with variations, and ofcourse, this thread isn't just rockstuds, but it's for all Valentino shoes.


----------



## randr21

Love their sandals and espadrilles.


----------



## Taiwo92

Got these recently. I do wish i sized down as they weirdly run big for me.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> I know we have a shoe ref library and a separate shoe Q&A thread, but we dont have a chatty one with sharing pics of new Valentino shoe purchases or shoes you're wearing in general. I know bc I couldn't find one.
> 
> I've seen ppl ask if RS are still popular. I must say, every time I see a sale, Valentino shoes, esp RS, are the first to go, so I think they've become classics by now. Valentino does come up with variations, and ofcourse, this thread isn't just rockstuds, but it's for all Valentino shoes.


I think RS are still so incredibly popular. I don’t remember who was at the helm when this model was invented (Maria Grazia Chiuri and Pierpaolo Piccioli possibly?) but it seems to me that RS are the most popular Valentino shoes ever. I see them everywhere in so many different colors and they hardly ever go on sale.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I think they are still popular - or, perhaps it can be said that they are now a classic. I have several pairs of RS shoes and they are staple shoes in my collection that I wear frequently.


----------



## randr21

Taiwo92 said:


> Got these recently. I do wish i sized down as they weirdly run big for me.
> 
> View attachment 5121499



I just got mine and they ran tts for me. Love the white tho. Guess they dont have next sz down anymore?


----------



## randr21

Like I said, their sandals never disappoint. Just arrived. Very comfy kitten heels in poudre.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Like I said, their sandals never disappoint. Just arrived. Very comfy kitten heels in poudre.
> 
> View attachment 5126241
> View attachment 5126242


Another fantastic purchase @randr21, your sandals are beautiful, great color and they must be comfortable as well with the kitten heels. Enjoy!


----------



## Taiwo92

randr21 said:


> I just got mine and they ran tts for me. Love the white tho. Guess they dont have next sz down anymore?


Got them through ShopThinglive on instagram, so unfortunately no returns


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Another fantastic purchase @randr21, your sandals are beautiful, great color and they must be comfortable as well with the kitten heels. Enjoy!



Ahem, keep an eye out for more reveals as I went over the deep end.


----------



## randr21

Taiwo92 said:


> Got them through ShopThinglive on instagram, so unfortunately no returns



My feet tend to swell in the summer time, esp on hot and humid days, so something to consider.  Also, can't hurt to try those gel pads that either line the ball of foot or length of shoe bed.


----------



## oldcontinent

Hi, i happened to buy a pair of RS Valentino pumps a few years ago in a trip abroad and have never worn them as they seemed bit short for my narrow and long feet when I got home. I could not have returned it. They are beautiful but they sit there. Does anyone know of an international site where I can swop or sell them?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Ahem, keep an eye out for more reveals as I went over the deep end.


Wonderful! I can't wait to see them. I love looking at the pictures you post.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I have some pink jelly sandals that is so flat I know there's not much support. I have to remember just to wear the jelly sandals for basically around the pool. Black sandals that fit great.


----------



## randr21

oldcontinent said:


> Hi, i happened to buy a pair of RS Valentino pumps a few years ago in a trip abroad and have never worn them as they seemed bit short for my narrow and long feet when I got home. I could not have returned it. They are beautiful but they sit there. Does anyone know of an international site where I can swop or sell them?


Check out General Shopping forum on this site, or do a search on entire site with "sell" in title. I'm sure many threads have been created on this.


----------



## randr21

mzbaglady1 said:


> I have some pink jelly sandals that is so flat I know there's not much support. I have to remember just to wear the jelly sandals for basically around the pool. Black sandals that fit great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127072
> View attachment 5127074



Love their jellys and these sold out fast. They're perfect for a pool party or bbq like today. Am also a fan of their tone on tone RS.


----------



## randr21

Thought I'd give this style a try. They're very comfy and fit great. Best part, no pedi required.


----------



## randr21

Not every designer makes comfy thong sandals. I ordered these first and then the poudre. Kitten heels make them wearable and versatile. I have distressed jean shorts and a tee on and they look great.


----------



## mzbaglady1

randr21 said:


> Thought I'd give this style a try. They're very comfy and fit great. Best part, no pedi required.
> View attachment 5128171


I'm hoping to catch the flat espadrilles on  sale. The leather is very soft.


----------



## earthygirl

randr21 said:


> Love their sandals and espadrilles.
> View attachment 5121447
> 
> View attachment 5121448


I have these same sandals and I absolutely love them!  They are classic imo.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Thought I'd give this style a try. They're very comfy and fit great. Best part, no pedi required.
> View attachment 5128171


Beautiful espadrilles you have such a good taste @randr21


----------



## rei35

Are their wedge sandals as comfortable? I've been wanting to get those..


----------



## randr21

mzbaglady1 said:


> I'm hoping to catch the flat espadrilles on  sale. The leather is very soft.


so soft. I've never gotten a blister from any of their sandals or espadrilles.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful espadrilles you have such a good taste @randr21



likewise


----------



## randr21

Found some previously shared pics.


----------



## randr21

rei35 said:


> Are their wedge sandals as comfortable? I've been wanting to get those..


If you mean these? I find them comfy, but best to try yourself.


----------



## randr21

I realize we did have a V shoe thread, actually two. one for RS and another for non RS. Maybe they should be stickies since they used to be subforums. I don't want to be duplicative, so I can make this thread about summer shoes, or it can be the new consolidated, all V shoes thread. Anyways, thought I'd mention it.


----------



## randr21

Found my jelly pic


----------



## randr21

and my mid heel sandal pic


----------



## rei35

randr21 said:


> If you mean these? I find them comfy, but best to try yourself.


Yes!! I love this color also. I will try them on. Thank you.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Oh my dear @randr21; thank you so much for posting all these. I enjoy your sandals and espadrilles collection very much!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Not rockstuds, new to me as of last night!


----------



## randr21

Bal&ValGal said:


> Not rockstuds, new to me as of last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131006
> View attachment 5131007


All valentino shoes are welcome! They're very flattering on you. Your pic just made me realize that they match their spike bags perfectly...mind blown.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Oh my dear @randr21; thank you so much for posting all these. I enjoy your sandals and espadrilles collection very much!


They really are so comfy for me, and are dressier than my other throw on summer shoes. They may be my version of your Alaia dresses!


----------



## randr21

What do you guys think? They're still comfy, but a bit less refined than my other V sandals...also seem a bit heavier. Have to compare the height btwn these and my other ivory espadrilles. I need very high ones so I dont have to alter my flared jeans.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> They really are so comfy for me, and are dressier than my other throw on summer shoes. They may be my version of your Alaia dresses!


Ha ha ha  I love your comment. And I am glad to hear that all the Valentino sandals and espadrilles are so comfortable for you. It is so important. Btw, on another note, I am not sure if you had much experience with Louboutins (and would be curious to know if you had) but I find them so uncomfortable. I still wear them occasionally (sometimes only for part of the day, like a meeting or dinner) but all the other brands (Valentino, Aquazzura, Giuseppe Zanotti etc) are so much more comfortable for me.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> What do you guys think? They're still comfy, but a bit less refined than my other V sandals...also seem a bit heavier. Have to compare the height btwn these and my other ivory espadrilles. I need very high ones so I dont have to alter my flared jeans.
> View attachment 5132148
> View attachment 5132150


I am usually not a fan of big logos but I love these on you  and I know exactly what you mean, needing a very high heels because of the length of your jeans. I have done the same.


----------



## Rilakkuma413

randr21 said:


> Love their sandals and espadrilles.
> View attachment 5121447
> 
> View attachment 5121448


soooo pretty! nice purchase


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Ha ha ha  I love your comment. And I am glad to hear that all the Valentino sandals and espadrilles are so comfortable for you. It is so important. Btw, on another note, I am not sure if you had much experience with Louboutins (and would be curious to know if you had) but I find them so uncomfortable. I still wear them occasionally (sometimes only for part of the day, like a meeting or dinner) but all the other brands (Valentino, Aquazzura, Giuseppe Zanotti etc) are so much more comfortable for me.


Wow, I've not worn a pair of CL's in a long time. Even when they were all the rage, I mostly bought their old simple pumps. To this day, it is my HG work shoe. I think I wore 2 pairs down to nothing and bought a new pair a few years ago. I'm saving that pair since the price jumped quite a bit. Comfort was important to me back then, as I really only wore that one style, so I'm definitely not about to spend more money on CL styles that admittedly look sexy, but ultimately shoes that mess up your feet after prolonged wear does not equal sexy to me.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am usually not a fan of big logos but I love these on you  and I know exactly what you mean, needing a very high heels because of the length of your jeans. I have done the same.


Same, I didn't buy into the logomania trend at all since that's not me, but I was looking for a high white summer shoe to go with my long white flared jeans and jumpsuit. I think I'm keeping these bc the platform is higher than my classic ivory ones.


----------



## randr21

Pleasantly surprised by this taupe color. Nice for those who dont want a black or tan sandal.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Pleasantly surprised by this taupe color. Nice for those who dont want a black or tan sandal.
> View attachment 5136854


Lovely color!!!


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Lovely color!!!


Thanks. Funny enough, after you asked about Louboutins, I got a notification that my size was back in stock for the simple in nude patent. Seems to be a popular shoe still since most sizes were sold out.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Thanks. Funny enough, after you asked about Louboutins, I got a notification that my size was back in stock for the simple in nude patent. Seems to be a popular shoe still since most sizes were sold out.


That really baffles me. The fact that there are still so many women buying Louboutins, which I consider to be the worst designed shoes ever. I still can not believe how stupid I was, buying them for their beautiful look and exciting red sole. How could I ever buy shoes from a designer, who famously said: "People say I am the king of painful shoes. I don't want people to look at my shoes and say: 'They look really comfortable"!!!!


----------



## earthygirl

Hanna Wilson said:


> That really baffles me. The fact that there are still so many women buying Louboutins, which I consider to be the worst designed shoes ever. I still can not believe how stupid I was, buying them for their beautiful look and exciting red sole. How could I ever buy shoes from a designer, who famously said: "People say I am the king of painful shoes. I don't want people to look at my shoes and say: 'They look really comfortable"!!!!


We’ve all made some “stupid” purchases; doesn’t make you stupid. We live and learn!  =)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

earthygirl said:


> We’ve all made some “stupid” purchases; doesn’t make you stupid. We live and learn!  =)


Yes, that is absolutely right @earthygirl, stupid purchases do not equal being stupid.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> That really baffles me. The fact that there are still so many women buying Louboutins, which I consider to be the worst designed shoes ever. I still can not believe how stupid I was, buying them for their beautiful look and exciting red sole. How could I ever buy shoes from a designer, who famously said: "People say I am the king of painful shoes. I don't want people to look at my shoes and say: 'They look really comfortable"!!!!


Those who had it when it was epitome of lust list, are over it. Those who didnt have it, want to either relive that moment, or are very late to the game. Both of which probably don't know about the pain, or dont care. I'm speaking for the majority of women who do find it uncomfortable, that is.

Dont beat yourself up, we're all older and somewhat wiser now. In fact, I think the shoe gods are blessing me this sale season with comfy shoes.


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> Ha ha ha  I love your comment. And I am glad to hear that all the Valentino sandals and espadrilles are so comfortable for you. It is so important. Btw, on another note, I am not sure if you had much experience with Louboutins (and would be curious to know if you had) but I find them so uncomfortable. I still wear them occasionally (sometimes only for part of the day, like a meeting or dinner) but all the other brands (Valentino, Aquazzura, Giuseppe Zanotti etc) are so much more comfortable for me.


+1. Louboutins are uncomfortable for me too. I prefer manolo, valentino. Though since I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, most of my heels stay in the closet except for specific events.

we all make regrettable purchases; it’s part of learning what we like and what works for us


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> +1. Louboutins are uncomfortable for me too. I prefer manolo, valentino. Though since I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, most of my heels stay in the closet except for specific events.
> 
> we all make regrettable purchases; it’s part of learning what we like and what works for us


I am sorry to hear about your cartilage surgery, I hope everything is healing well. And obviously no more heels for you other than on special occasions. You are not the only one, choosing flats and shorter heels. According to a recent WSJ article more and more "smart, chic women are abandoning high heels (forever)".


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am sorry to hear about your cartilage surgery, I hope everything is healing well. And obviously no more heels for you other than on special occasions. You are not the only one, choosing flats and shorter heels. According to a recent WSJ article more and more "smart, chic women are abandoning high heels (forever)".


Thank you so much; the surgery was a hike ago, but I confess I wear a lot of Valentino and other designer collaborations with birkenstock lol But I still like looking at my heels in the closet


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> Thank you so much; the surgery was a hike ago, but I confess I wear a lot of Valentino and other designer collaborations with birkenstock lol But I still like looking at my heels in the closet


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## randr21

Perfect height for my bootcuts.


----------



## randr21

Sandals of the day


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Sandals of the day
> View attachment 5143091


Another great purchase to make your impressive collection even bigger!!!!


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Another great purchase to make your impressive collection even bigger!!!!


I'm slowly getting used to the vlogo. I'd take that over the roman studs. I dont know, I'm not into big, in your face designs for the most part. Looks great on other ppl, just not on me. Besides, my sandals usually get covered up by jeans or pants..


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> I'm slowly getting used to the vlogo. I'd take that over the roman studs. I dont know, I'm not into big, in your face designs for the most part. Looks great on other ppl, just not on me. Besides, my sandals usually get covered up by jeans or pants..


I like the rockstuds the most but I am getting more and more interested in your vlogo shoes. They look so good on you


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> I like the rockstuds the most but I am getting more and more interested in your vlogo shoes. They look so good on you


It's the fit! I tell you, the right shoe can cover up bunions, make your feet look slimmer or smaller.. I have slightly wide feet so CLs and some other shoes dont look or feel good on. Best feel shoes on me are Valentinos and BVs. Gianvitos, Saint Laurents, Malone Souliers and Aquazzuras are a close second.


----------



## randr21

@Hanna Wilson
I was not exaggerating about my shoe gods comment....


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> It's the fit! I tell you, the right shoe can cover up bunions, make your feet look slimmer or smaller.. I have slightly wide feet so CLs and some other shoes dont look or feel good on. Best feel shoes on me are Valentinos and BVs. Gianvitos, Saint Laurents, Malone Souliers and Aquazzuras are a close second.


Oh, absolutely, the fit is everything. Valentinos, Gianvitos and Aquazzuras are some of the best shoes for me as well (in terms of comfort). I don't own any BVs, only one pair of Saint Laurents, so not enough experience to comment and have never heard of Malone Souliers. What about Rene Caovillas? I am sure you own quite a few pairs. Even though I was familiar with the brand for a long time, I only bought my first pair several months ago and absolutely fell in love with them. So comfortable.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> @Hanna Wilson
> I was not exaggerating about my shoe gods comment....
> View attachment 5143249


I knew you meant it, 100% and I am happy for you.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Oh, absolutely, the fit is everything. Valentinos, Gianvitos and Aquazzuras are some of the best shoes for me as well (in terms of comfort). I don't own any BVs, only one pair of Saint Laurents, so not enough experience to comment and have never heard of Malone Souliers. What about Rene Caovillas? I am sure you own quite a few pairs. Even though I was familiar with the brand for a long time, I only bought my first pair several months ago and absolutely fell in love with them. So comfortable.


My avatar is a pic of my Rene Caovillas wedding shoes! They are exquisitely made, but alas, I only own one pair bc my life only requires one pair of cinderella-like shoes.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> I knew you meant it, 100% and I am happy for you.


I really should send some of this bounty back, but how do I decide  ? Between black and white? Thong vs cage? This is why sale season is a slippery slope.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> My avatar is a pic of my Rene Caovillas wedding shoes! They are exquisitely made, but alas, I only own one pair bc my life only requires one pair of cinderella-like shoes.


Interesting because that is exactly what I thought. I immediately recognized a shoe in your avatar picture as Rene Caovilla, so I knew they must be very special to you. What a fantastic choice for wedding shoes. You are absolutely right that the brand is known for very "over the top", special occasion type of shoes but there are some pumps and sandals that would not be out of place in a more conservative type of work environment.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> I really should send some of this bounty back, but how do I decide  ? Between black and white? Thong vs cage? This is why sale season is a slippery slope.


I think you should keep all your lovely purchases and enjoy them! You work for it, nothing wrong with occasional indulgences


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> I think you should keep all your lovely purchases and enjoy them! You work for it, nothing wrong with occasional indulgences


"Occasional" is the problem .


----------



## randr21

@Hanna Wilhann

First one I'm not loving. Maybe too stark against my skin tone..


----------



## earthygirl

randr21 said:


> @Hanna Wilhann
> 
> First one I'm not loving. Maybe too stark against my skin tone..
> View attachment 5146081


I actually like the look of them!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> @Hanna Wilhann
> 
> First one I'm not loving. Maybe too stark against my skin tone..
> View attachment 5146081


If you don’t like the color of your sandals, why not exchange them for the ones in a different color? Btw, your manicure is impeccable.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> If you don’t like the color of your sandals, why not exchange them for the ones in a different color? Btw, your manicure is impeccable.


 
Did it myself again, just dont look too close.
Will try w a few outfits and then decide. Have to only keep what I truly love and will wear.


----------



## Luv n bags

randr21 said:


> @Hanna Wilhann
> 
> First one I'm not loving. Maybe too stark against my skin tone..
> View attachment 5146081


I have trouble wearing white shoes.  Doesn’t seem to look good on me.  These would look nice with the right outfit!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@randr21 I meant pedi of course (not manicure).


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@randr21 so what is your decision on white sandals? Did you keep or return them?


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> @randr21 so what is your decision on white sandals? Did you keep or return them?


Need to try it out more with diff outfits and haven't had time. I think these shoes will require more planning of outfits than most of my other shoes...


----------



## randr21

Walked by and had to take a pic in your honor @Hanna Wilson.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Walked by and had to take a pic in your honor @Hanna Wilson.
> View attachment 5152618


So nice of you! Thank you so much, you are so thoughtful lovely girl


----------



## randr21

An all time fave, the straightforward wedge.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> An all time fave, the straightforward wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153154
> View attachment 5153155


Beautiful! And your pedi is matching the color of the wedges.


----------



## randr21

Espadrilles, or wedge sandals, go perfectly with flared jeans.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Espadrilles, or wedge sandals, go perfectly with flared jeans.
> View attachment 5158454


I love it! And your beautiful Loewe bag!


----------



## Rilakkuma413

randr21 said:


> Like I said, their sandals never disappoint. Just arrived. Very comfy kitten heels in poudre.
> 
> View attachment 5126241
> View attachment 5126242


Nice buy!


----------



## XCCX

Perfect couples!

Light ivory pumps and rose quartz ones


----------



## cindy05

My glam lock with my rockstud sling backs.


----------



## baghagg

randr21 said:


> An all time fave, the straightforward wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153154
> View attachment 5153155


Great sandals and jeans.  What brand are the jeans?


----------



## baghagg

XCCX said:


> Perfect couples!
> 
> Light ivory pumps and rose quartz ones
> 
> View attachment 5169776
> View attachment 5169777


Perfect matches!!!


----------



## XCCX

baghagg said:


> Perfect matches!!!


It is right? Thank you!


----------



## randr21

baghagg said:


> Great sandals and jeans.  What brand are the jeans?


Thanks, I think these are vintage juicy couture flares.


----------



## leather_smells_lovely

cindy05 said:


> My glam lock with my rockstud sling backs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178636
> View attachment 5178637


Absolutely, absolutely LOVE the rockstud slingbacks and the bag  This is a great look!


----------



## randr21

Black valentino wedge espadrilles w denim bootcut jumpsuit.


----------



## leather_smells_lovely

I just became a proud owner of pre-loved rockstud criss-cross black and poudre kittens and now they are desperate for a bag-friend. Any recommendations? Would like something pre-loved most likely or reasonably priced, but cannot make my mind... Not necessary Valentino/rockstud!


----------



## randr21

leather_smells_lovely said:


> I just became a proud owner of pre-loved rockstud criss-cross black and poudre kittens and now they are desperate for a bag-friend. Any recommendations? Would like something pre-loved most likely or reasonably priced, but cannot make my mind... Not necessary Valentino/rockstud!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191920


Love the profile of these pumps. I say start a new thread to ask for bag suggestions. 

I think a clutch would look great with these, or a wallet on chain.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

New to me Valentinos from Fashionphile


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5225632
> View attachment 5225633


Great to see fall colors with such cheerful prints and brights Hannah.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Great to see fall colors with such cheerful prints and brights Hannah.


Thank you my lovely @randr21; it means a lot coming from you; what was your final decision on one pair of your Valentino shoes?


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you my lovely @randr21; it means a lot coming from you; what was your final decision on one pair of your Valentino shoes?


Do you wear dresses in winter as well, and just wear tights and long coats? Im curious to see your f/w wardrobe styling!

I did keep it in the end. I think color of your pedi and indoor vs outdooe lighting makes a difference. And the overall comfort just really sold me...I think Im set for life on sandals!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Do you wear dresses in winter as well, and just wear tights and long coats? Im curious to see your f/w wardrobe styling!
> 
> I did keep it in the end. I think color of your pedi and indoor vs outdooe lighting makes a difference. And the overall comfort just really sold me...I think Im set for life on sandals!


I am glad to hear you decided to keep the shoes, I liked them very much, they  were beautiful!         Yes, I wear my dresses in fall and winter as well, however  less often than in spring and summer. With a light jacket, tights and warmer coat.


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Perfect couples!
> 
> Light ivory pumps and rose quartz ones
> 
> View attachment 5169776
> View attachment 5169777



I gotta LOVE Valentino shoes, I always find the perfectly matching shoe there!


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am glad to hear you decided to keep the shoes, I liked them very much, they  were beautiful!         Yes, I wear my dresses in fall and winter as well, however  less often than in spring and summer. With a light jacket, tights and warmer coat.


I need to catch up on your sotd posts so I can get inspiration, or just admire your dress outfits for winter. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## randr21

XCCX said:


> I gotta LOVE Valentino shoes, I always find the perfectly matching shoe there!
> 
> View attachment 5247391


And they're comfy to boot. Such a pretty pairing.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> I need to catch up on your sotd posts so I can get inspiration, or just admire your dress outfits for winter. Hope you're doing well!


Thank you so much Dear @randr21; I am doing well, currently enjoying beautiful weather in San Francisco. What about you?


----------



## XCCX

randr21 said:


> And they're comfy to boot. Such a pretty pairing.


That’s true! They’re very comfortable! Thank you


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you so much Dear @randr21; I am doing well, currently enjoying beautiful weather in San Francisco. What about you?


We finally have a beautiful weather day here in NYC Hannah. Haven't been to SF in years, but I remember how nice it is. This kind of weather makes me want to dress up.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> We finally have a beautiful weather day here in NYC Hannah. Haven't been to SF in years, but I remember how nice it is. This kind of weather makes me want to dress up.


Enjoy nice weather in NY  it might not last very long. You should definitely dress up, you have so many great shoes and beautiful outfits (either more casual ones with jeans or more elegant ones with Alexander McQueen dresses)


----------



## Koko996

Hi ladies ! I’ve been trying to get my hand on a pair of tango Valentino shoes but it seems they online sell them online and they are sold out in my size on the Valentino website. Do you know how often they usually replenish ? Will I have to wait months or is it a matter of days ?


----------



## The He'e'ler

New for xmas


----------



## randr21

The He'e'ler said:


> New for xmas


Reminds me of vintage pradas. Love a good platform heel.


----------



## arliegirl

Taiwo92 said:


> Got these recently. I do wish i sized down as they weirdly run big for me.
> 
> View attachment 5121499


I am normally a 39.5 and in these I was a 40.5.


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

Hope everyone had great holidays and is staying safe!

So, you know how we (atleast me for sure) go through phases of overthinking things lol

I am in need of help regarding the fit of these before I loose my mind  

Sorry for the unbuckling but I was really on a hurry…

Thank you in advance


----------



## randr21

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hope everyone had great holidays and is staying safe!
> 
> So, you know how we (atleast me for sure) go through phases of overthinking things lol
> 
> I am in need of help regarding the fit of these before I loose my mind
> 
> Sorry for the unbuckling but I was really on a hurry…
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 5287615
> View attachment 5287616
> View attachment 5287617
> View attachment 5287618


For me, they are fine. However, if they bother you, then going up half a size may work better. Also takes into account some swelling during warmer weather.


----------



## The He'e'ler

A little mod pic


----------



## The He'e'ler

ups one more


----------



## Poohbear18

The He'e'ler said:


> ups one more
> View attachment 5313368


Looks amazing! How comfortable is this for you?


----------



## The He'e'ler

Poohbear18 said:


> Looks amazing! How comfortable is this for you?


Ohh they are pretty comfy for a high platform heel, I was wearing them for more then five hours on saturday. Yust a little padding in the middle of the ball of the foot. Actually they are my favorite heels at the moment, even I wanted them in the color cerise so bad but they where sold out so fast. I guess the second choice in black Is also a burner  I could not resiste on this one


----------



## randr21

@The He'e'ler I'm very tempted, and you look great in yours. I've been wearing my no name brand chelsea bootie version of this style all winter. Sometimes, I feel like I'm almost too tall. Have you ever come close to twisting your ankle?


----------



## The He'e'ler

randr21 said:


> @The He'e'ler I'm very tempted, and you look great in yours. I've been wearing my no name brand chelsea bootie version of this style all winter. Sometimes, I feel like I'm almost too tall. Have you ever come close to twisting your ankle?



Thank you @randr21 . There are temptations everywhere, but I agree they are not made for cooking, then the distance to the pots will be to far... . No seriously i guess it doesn't matter how high the shoes are , if you have a good feeling to buy or wear them then just do it.

I guess this would be a lie when i said that i never twistet  my ankle in heels. But i have this problem more with the platforms without the heel. More like the wedges and wedges sandals. The Valentinos are pretty stable but you have also to be aware where you walk, like with every shoe. You can twist your ankle even in a sneaker.


----------



## The He'e'ler

Some more of my Valentinos to show


----------



## randr21

The He'e'ler said:


> Thank you @randr21 . There are temptations everywhere, but I agree they are not made for cooking, then the distance to the pots will be to far... . No seriously i guess it doesn't matter how high the shoes are , if you have a good feeling to buy or wear them then just do it.
> 
> I guess this would be a lie when i said that i never twistet  my ankle in heels. But i have this problem more with the platforms without the heel. More like the wedges and wedges sandals. The Valentinos are pretty stable but you have also to be aware where you walk, like with every shoe. You can twist your ankle even in a sneaker.


Ironically, out of all my heeled shoes, I am most stable in wedges/espadrilles. Isn't it interesting everyone's experience is different... 
In any case, I almost tripped going down the stairs in my platform booties so I totally agree you need extra care when walking. 
Btw, I see you're a fan of patent, so am I. It's so low maintenance and looks newer longer.


----------



## The He'e'ler

randr21 said:


> Ironically, out of all my heeled shoes, I am most stable in wedges/espadrilles. Isn't it interesting everyone's experience is different...
> In any case, I almost tripped going down the stairs in my platform booties so I totally agree you need extra care when walking.
> Btw, I see you're a fan of patent, so am I. It's so low maintenance and looks newer longer.



Ahh yes ninety percent of my shoes are patent leather i think they look elegant and classy. But i like also the glitter and mini glitter heels to put some sparkle into the night & day.


----------



## randr21

The He'e'ler said:


> Ahh yes ninety percent of my shoes are patent leather i think they look elegant and classy. But i like also the glitter and mini glitter heels to put some sparkle into the night & day.


Sparkle is very on trend now, which is great to see. More choices to shop design wise.


----------



## futurewoman

Hi! Does anyone have these sandals? Nordstrom says 1/2 size up, but NAP says a full size. Thanks!


----------



## vivi24

futurewoman said:


> Hi! Does anyone have these sandals? Nordstrom says 1/2 size up, but NAP says a full size. Thanks!
> View attachment 5411787



Hi! I recently tried these on. I am a 7.5 but always take a 38 in Valentino, I could not get the 38 on! I ended up trying the 38.5 which fit, but there was a lot of extra space, so I passed. The shoes are gorgeous but the sizing is really off.


----------



## futurewoman

vivi24 said:


> Hi! I recently tried these on. I am a 7.5 but always take a 38 in Valentino, I could not get the 38 on! I ended up trying the 38.5 which fit, but there was a lot of extra space, so I passed. The shoes are gorgeous but the sizing is really off.


Thank you! The Nordstrom reviews were confusing as well…guess I better wait to try these on in person.


----------



## exitedaboutbags

I absolutely love my Valentino RS in nude!!


----------



## randr21

exitedaboutbags said:


> I absolutely love my Valentino RS in nude!!


Very hard to make a nude that's universally flattering, but I think they did a pretty good job.


----------



## LVinCali

Can't believe how comfortable these shoes are!  Tried on several of the rockstud sandal styles and all were super comfy (I am not used to comfy shoes as I have terrible/wide feet).


----------



## buffalogal

This is my first post over here but I saw these shoes and fell in love. I always wanted noir Rockstuds but never have found a 41 or 42 (big feet). Saw these online in 41 and fell in love. They are not remotely practical, I can barely manage walking on our hardwoods (carpet is ok) and I have zero occasion to wear them (WFH casual life). But I looooooove them.  So now trying to decide if I keep them or return them as I stare at them lovingly. Lol


----------



## earthygirl

LVinCali said:


> Can't believe how comfortable these shoes are!  Tried on several of the rockstud sandal styles and all were super comfy (I am not used to comfy shoes as I have terrible/wide feet).
> 
> View attachment 5614408


Yes they really are comfy heels! They are my go to party shoes!


----------



## randr21

LVinCali said:


> Can't believe how comfortable these shoes are!  Tried on several of the rockstud sandal styles and all were super comfy (I am not used to comfy shoes as I have terrible/wide feet).
> 
> View attachment 5614408


I keep coming back to V sandals bc they really are that comfortable. That color suits you so well.


buffalogal said:


> This is my first post over here but I saw these shoes and fell in love. I always wanted noir Rockstuds but never have found a 41 or 42 (big feet). Saw these online in 41 and fell in love. They are not remotely practical, I can barely manage walking on our hardwoods (carpet is ok) and I have zero occasion to wear them (WFH casual life). But I looooooove them.  So now trying to decide if I keep them or return them as I stare at them lovingly. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5614509


I've seen these all over social media, and each time, I still stop and look. They are iconic tone on tone RS Valentinos so I'd consider keeping them. Very much a collector's shoe.


----------



## randr21

anyone looking at the discobox platform heels? debating on the square vs pointed toe tan-gos.


----------



## randr21

love this mono look


----------



## randr21

Gigi hadid in pink version


----------



## randr21

black discobox. btw, décolletage and exposed shoulder is everywhere?


----------



## randr21

Keeping. always wanted a pointy toe platform heel.


----------



## juneping

do you wear them at home or out and about??
i recall i wore a pair of Marni platform many years ago and fell.....


randr21 said:


> Keeping. always wanted a pointy toe platform heel.
> View attachment 5634383
> View attachment 5634384


----------



## randr21

juneping said:


> do you wear them at home or out and about??
> i recall i wore a pair of Marni platform many years ago and fell.....


I will be wearing them out, but def not for walking around the city. Just got them and wanted to see how they fit. I also have the square toe version arriving...couldn't decide.  This allows me to delay having to alter so many pants, which is a huge plus. Also quite comfortable, as expected of Valentino shoes, for my slightly wide feet.


----------



## florida2001

love this simple sandals


----------



## randr21

randr21 said:


> black discobox. btw, décolletage and exposed shoulder is everywhere?


Update on these, they are not comfortable! feels narrower at the widest part of the foot than the pointed toe. better suited for regular or narrower feet imo.


----------



## suzy wong

would anyone who has bought Valentino shoes recently be able to tell me whether they come with one or two bags, please? I am perplexed by the number of bags I have against the number of shoes and I can only assume it must be one. what about ankle boots? 
the reason for asking is that I am getting ready to retire back to my original homeland, so am slowly selling off - I want to include the right thing in the packages but am struggling to match shoes, bags, studs, replacement heels etc. etc. and any advice would be helpful!


----------



## suzy wong

florida2001 said:


> love this simple sandals



I have those, my little toes are in the wrong place and that makes them uncomfortable for me!


----------



## randr21

tango platform 120


----------

